# 50% OFF -- Most of our Horrible Masks of Mayhem and Madness !! Lord Grimley's Manor



## Lordgrimley.com

*Hello Fellow Minions and Morlocks,*

The 50% OFF ,After the Halloween is Over Party, has begun at Lord Grimley's Manor !!!

You can find these delightful sales on the minions' E-Bay store online at http://tinyurl.com/pybl6wq


----------



## scareme

The link is listing most items at 35% off. Did I miss the sale?


----------



## Vandalay Industries

Woohoo scored the last Pierot the clown mask!


----------

